# Update



## Starduster2 (Sep 29, 2015)

For those of you who have requested a periodic update, here ya go. I put color on the first wing today and the second wing is up to white. Waiting the 7 days for all the chemicals to cross link before I spray color on it. Maybe next Monday. Should have all four wings done by November1.


----------

